
The letter 'n' has been banned in China - dsr12
http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=36939
======
amarant
So does this mean we should call him Xi Ji Pig now? (his name with all 'n's
removed)

kinda sounds like a disney caracter ;P

------
Yizahi
Mao Zedog approves this

~~~
tensor_rank_0
Chiang Cat-shek less so

------
jeffwass
Shouldn’t the headline be :

The letter ‘n’ has been banned in Chia?

------
sverige
Don't worry, Apple will have a moderating influence on any dictatorship that
might begin to manifest itself.

~~~
singularity2001
was the recent iPhone crashing on certain Hindu characters a presidence?

------
dingo_bat
Quite amusing. Are the "censors" mentioned in the article humans or machines?

~~~
chillydawg
Probably a group of one controlling a group of the other.

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16482406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16482406)

